# The Arches (summer 16)



## Wrench (Sep 22, 2016)

* So you know how after a few Russian fire waters when you're on the forum how somethings seem a good idea?
Well I caught an off hand comment by Lavino about this place and made some enquiries with him safe in the knowledge that come the morn he would have forgotten all about it.

The very next day my phone rings!

"How does such a date work for you?"
Aw poo this involves ropes, rivers and arrests I thought to myself "yeah sounds ace, can't wait"
Now how can that sound to anyone like I was up for it? come on man read between the lines here!
And now I have to break the news to Mrs Tbolt who was surprisingly calm about it because she secretly knew I was counting on her to get me out of this .

There was clearly only one thing to do - rope other people in to this as well!!! ​**
History
(even though you all know it, it deserves doing it again)
(obviously stolen from wiki)
(and Lavino)​​*

The Victoria Arches were a series of arches built in the embankment of the River Irwell in Manchester. They served as business premises, landing stages for Steam packet riverboats, and also as World War II air-raid shelters. They were accessed from wooden staircases which descended from Victoria Street.

Regular flooding of the river resulted in the closure of the steam-packet services in the early 20th century, and the arches were used for general storage. In World War II the arches were converted for use as air raid shelters. The arches are now bricked up and inaccessible; the staircases were removed in the latter part of the 20th century.



In 1838 the city authorities completed construction of a new embankment along the River Irwell, to support a new road. The arches were built at the same time, and created new industrial space.

In 1852 the life-boat Challenger was built and launched from the Arches.

In the Victorian era passenger trips along the river Irwell were very popular although it was becoming increasingly polluted. In 1860 the Irwell was described as "almost proverbial for the foulness of its waters; receiving the refuse of cotton factories, coal mines, print works, bleach works, dye works, chemical works, paper works, almost every kind of industry." The Rivers Pollution Prevention Act 1876 was designed to solve this problem, but it was largely ineffective. It did however lay the groundwork for the more draconian legislation which followed
Following the opening of the Manchester Ship Canal in 1894, in 1895 at least one landing stage was opened by the Manchester Ship Canal Company, who actively encouraged passenger traffic. The company purchased several steamers, two of which, the Shandon and the Eagle, are known to have used the landing stages. The boats could carry 900 and 1,100 passengers respectively. During the first half of 1897 more than 200,000 passengers were carried on trips around Manchester Docks, with holiday seasons the most popular periods. Competition for passengers was fierce, and there were at least two landing stages, operated by different companies. The ferries would occasionally carry musicians, for passenger entertainment.

The stages suffered problems with flooding of the Irwell, and do not appear to have remained in business for long; they were closed in 1906. In Underground Manchester; secrets of the city revealed, author Keith Warrender quotes from the recollections of a Manchester City News writer published in 1923 about the arches (he calls them "Victoria Arches"), sixty years previously;

I became acquainted with those arches in the sixties, for my father, a master joiner and builder, had a workshop there. Two approaches thereto were provided, one by a flight of steps near the Cateaton Street side of the old churchyard, and the other at the corner of Victoria Street and Fennel Street. The arches were lofty and spacious, and had previously been used as a copper and iron works, in connection with which was a tall chimney by the cathedral steps. Part of the chimney was damaged by lightning and the upper part was taken down in 1872. I believe the lower part remained until the old buildings at that point were demolished, not many years ago.[9]
He continues, quoting another letter from the Manchester Evening News in 1960 which says;

At the time I knew it well, 1898, one or two of the arches were used as a battery station by Manchester Electricity Department and two or three others as meter testing and storage departments. Also there was the first testing station for the department where the prototypes of all apparatus used by electricity users in the city were tested. The tunnel was bricked up, about level with the end of Fennel Street. From its gradient it would reach approximately water level at the Irk at the bottom of Hunt's Bank, and the other end would reach street level at St Mary's Gate. The roadway was one cart track wide. The entrance was in Victoria Street alongside the door to a tobacconist's shop near Cathedral Yard
During World War II the stages and tunnels surrounding them were converted into air-raid shelters.The conversion, which included additional brick blast walls, took three months at a cost of £10,150 and provided shelter for 1,619 people. The cobbled surfaces shown in some of the pictures on the Manchester City Council website show the same network of tunnels before their conversion to air raid shelters. The land covered by the arches included a street, which led at the west end to a wooden bridge over the River Irk. The old road was covered over in an improvement scheme, which began in 1833.

The steps and landing stages have remained closed to the public for many years. In 1935 less elaborate steps were in place, some of which remained until 1971.[14] In photographs taken in 1972, the arches are barred, and some are covered with metal grilles.[15] As of 2009, none of the steps remain, and the original Victorian railings along the embankment have been replaced with a stone wall and new railings. 

* So Fraggs and myself met up with the others, all from 28DL as far as I know
Bigjobs
Paradox
Acid-Reflux
Stanton
GK_Wax
Vulex
Lavino
Tom
coolboyslim
and some chap from Sheff whom I dont know the name of.
Now despite the folks on a certain forum having a certain reputation sometimes, I can honestly say they were all good eggs and really quite professional in the way they looked after us novice ropers.
We had a quick run through under the watchful eye of car park secca and in we went, now somehow we managed not to get arrested and being as this was city centre and early evening I have no idea how this happened.
No one drowned but one chap did hurt his pinkey.* 























































Now at this point I really must say a massive thanks to Lavino and even more massiver (is this a word) to Jobs and Paradox without whos patience, skill and instruction none of this would have been possible, you chaps were stonking!

8.5/10 for the explore but 10/10 for the company


----------



## HughieD (Sep 22, 2016)

Another top-notch set of photos mate especially in the really difficult lighting conditions, i.e. none!


----------



## Wrench (Sep 22, 2016)

Ta HughieD


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 22, 2016)

Fookin sweet splore mate! Respect for the rope access too, it can be very nerve racking when you're new to it. Good and bad eggs on all the forums, but most people are alright, true


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

That sounded like a great adventure! Smashing write up and history and first class shots.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks chaps, if you ever get the opportunity, take it you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Rubex (Sep 22, 2016)

This is so cool! Nice one


----------



## smiler (Sep 22, 2016)

Big Jobs and Acid Reflux,sounds nasty, I should add a mixer to your Voddy, seems like you had a great time though I wish I was there, as there were enough of you to haul me back up again, Nice One Tbolt, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## Lavino (Sep 22, 2016)

Was an exellent evening. Must do it again sometime


----------



## Wrench (Sep 23, 2016)

Smiler-there is no hauling anyone back up sir, it's the Plank of Death to get out I'll post a pic in a couple of days, 
Lavino-I think I'm just stupid enough to do it again lol


----------



## Wrench (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you it was indeed very cool.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow that is amazing! I've heard of this place but don't think I've ever seen any pics. Great report, stunning pics and your write up was great too. Nice one, thanks!


----------



## smiler (Sep 23, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Smiler-there is no hauling anyone back up sir, it's the Plank of Death to get out I'll post a pic in a couple of days,
> Lavino-I think I'm just stupid enough to do it again lol



Plank a Death, that's ok then, it is wide enough for a Zimmer I presume


----------



## Wrench (Sep 23, 2016)

It is an incredible place but access is virtually impossible without the right kit and folk who now what they're doing, it's amazing to think how many people walk right over the top of this place every day and don't even know it's there. It should be open to the public in all honesty as it's a huge part of local history.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 23, 2016)

smiler said:


> Plank a Death, that's ok then, it is wide enough for a Zimmer I presume



Lol when I get chance I'll post a pic and let you decide.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 23, 2016)

Brewtal said:


> Wow that is amazing! I've heard of this place but don't think I've ever seen any pics. Great report, stunning pics and your write up was great too. Nice one, thanks!



Thanks very much for the comments.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 25, 2016)

smiler said:


> Plank a Death, that's ok then, it is wide enough for a Zimmer I presume



Plank of death sir
about 20 ft above the river Irwell with kamikaze pigeons


----------



## Conrad (Sep 26, 2016)

Mighty fine report there, looks like a real sweet explore.


----------



## Lavino (Sep 26, 2016)

I think that's me on the other side lol with the headtorch on


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 26, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Plank of death sir
> about 20 ft above the river Irwell with kamikaze pigeons




I'm bad enough with heights as it is, I think trying to walk across that without any barriers on either side would be a nightmare for me. Interesting looking place though.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 26, 2016)

Konrad said:


> Mighty fine report there, looks like a real sweet explore.



It is a very cool place if you ever get the chance.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 26, 2016)

Sean of Wales said:


> I'm bad enough with heights as it is, I think trying to walk across that without any barriers on either side would be a nightmare for me. Interesting looking place though.



Lol its not as bad as it looks just as long as you get Lavino to go first with his mystical pigeon frightening skills


----------



## Sean of Wales (Sep 27, 2016)

Tbolt said:


> Lol its not as bad as it looks just as long as you get Lavino to go first with his mystical pigeon frightening skills



I can't really tell from the pic, is it wide enough to walk across without needing much balance?


----------



## smiler (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for that Tbolt, unfortunately I'm busy whenever you're next going, Stay Safe


----------



## degenerate (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice, some of the best I've seen from this place. I've always wanted to see the arches in person, maybe one day


----------



## Wrench (Sep 29, 2016)

Sean of Wales said:


> I can't really tell from the pic, is it wide enough to walk across without needing much balance?



Yes it's cool its about 2ft wide (600mm to you youngsters) and as long as you dont fall its fine.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 29, 2016)

smiler said:


> Thanks for that Tbolt, unfortunately I'm busy whenever you're next going, Stay Safe



lol I may be busy next time Lavino is going


----------



## Wrench (Sep 29, 2016)

degenerate said:


> Nice, some of the best I've seen from this place. I've always wanted to see the arches in person, maybe one day



Cheers degenereate, I can highly recomend it.


----------

